# Printing man pages



## tzoi516 (Feb 3, 2014)

I used `man portmaster | lpr` and wasted paper. Ran `man portmaster > portmaster.txt` and this is an example of what I see:


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2014)

man(1) formats documents for the screen unless told otherwise.

For very nice PostScript output, use
`man -t ps portmaster`

To send that to a PostScript printer, use
`man -t ps portmaster | lpr`

Or convert it to a PDF:
`man -t ps portmaster | ps2pdf - /tmp/portmaster.pdf && xpdf /tmp/portmaster.pdf`


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 3, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> man(1) formats documents for the screen unless told otherwise.
> 
> For very nice PostScript output, use
> `man -t ps portmaster`
> ...


Awesome, thanks. While we're here, how do I troff(1) a script(1) output? Keeps removing my CRs.


----------

